# Sony Video 8 Handycam Playback Problem



## meredithm (Apr 15, 2009)

I am trying to play back some old tapes on my Sony Video8 Handycam CCD-FX230 so that I can record them to a DVD. When I put the tape in and press play, it acts like the tape is playing, but the picture doesn't show up. When I try to rewind the tape, the "eject" sign flashes, and it won't let me do anything else other than eject the tape. Does anyone know what is wrong with the camcorder? Do you have to have to use the camcorder if you want to convert 8mm tapes to DVD yourself?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi meredithm

Check to see if the tape is turning by looking at the counter and that it isn't "frozen" or the pause button hasn't been pressed accidentally. Listen to the tape if its being spooled to the take up reel and not being crunched up or cut within the cartridge. Check to see if the batteries are fully charged and any power plug connection are fully seated. If it still doesn't play, insert another tape and see if it works, if it does, then the tape is bad.

post back your findings.


----------

